# How much does your property taxes run?



## StoneEtch (Mar 8, 2005)

Kind of curious to see the different rates across the nation.


----------



## gbu11 (Sep 16, 2005)

Around Houston it's about 2k on a 150,000 house.


----------



## phillylandlord (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a few houses in Philadelphia, nothing all that expensive, they're all worth between 75-100k, taxes run between $525. per year to about $800, but if you go a few miles north to the suburbs, they quadruple, or across the bridge to new jersey, they are several grand at least.


----------



## pahomeowner (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm near dresher pa, taxes are about 3 or 4 grand on a house worth about 250k


----------



## mickmar (Nov 17, 2005)

Thread has been deleted


----------



## Gary (Nov 20, 2005)

South of Chicago, 250K house $5,000+ yr.


----------



## TnAndy (Dec 11, 2005)

House 200k and 75 acres runs 800/yr here in Tennnessee.


----------



## Stiller (Jan 13, 2006)

House in Allison Park, PA (about 12 miles north of Pittsburgh). Assessed at $107,900. Total taxes (County, Municipality, School*) about $3,250 per year.
The school tax is the killer, about $2,400.


----------



## ENordin (Feb 2, 2006)

$2800 on $300,000 in Twin Cities


----------



## chic (Mar 9, 2006)

1300 on a 80,000.and 2 acres in ohio.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 11, 2006)

My property taxes a year is $3400. On the 1st of Jan. I am going to apply to get it lowered.


----------



## Outbacker (Mar 21, 2006)

Up here in Victoria, BC I run about $1500/year for a 9000 square foot lot and a 1967 1500 square foot rancher.


----------



## Dash (Mar 29, 2006)

600k home, 74' x 170' lot size:  11,500 taxes per year.  And that's not even considered terrible in this area.  Welcome to New Jersey.


----------



## birken (Mar 29, 2006)

How many sq feet is your 600k home?


----------



## CraigFL (Mar 29, 2006)

The real problem with this "comparison" is:

1. The very same house may be valued differently at a different location
2. The land value is unknown
3. The taxes may only be assessed at a percentage of the appraised value
4. The appraised value may be old
5. Some states have "homestead" exemptions that lower tax bills
6. Even looking at the millage rate ($ per $1000 of assessed value) doesn't always tell the story.

Sometimes it's very difficult to see why there are such great differences in property taxes. I've seen 1200 sq ft homes with property taxes of over $20,000 as well as ones with taxes of $250


----------



## Dash (Mar 30, 2006)

birken said:
			
		

> How many sq feet is your 600k home?



That's a good question, I dont know exactly.  We just got under contract for it today.  Had the inspection today as well.  It's a big house.  1899 Colonial, 3 floors 6 bedrooms plus a basement.  I'll post the sq footage when I know it.

The area is nice and the school systems are supposedly very good so the taxes are rather high.  At least in my opinion.


----------



## ALPS (Jun 8, 2006)

1906 farmhouse on 6 acres about two miles off the main street of a small city (pop 11,000) in the Finger Lakes,NY.  Beautiful lot, needs work, though...

Got lucky and paid less than the assessed value of 100K.  Well, that's why I'm here, to fix this place up and build equity in it...With  STAR and vet's bennies I pay about 2,000.  Really, I could be paying double if the "man" catches up to me  .


----------



## dzldoc (Jul 12, 2006)

About 20 mi outside New Orleans  1600sf asess. 115k Pre Katrina $110.00 yr


----------



## Quattro (Oct 10, 2006)

2006 assessment said $227K (land and building total). 2005 tax bill was $3,900. Near Madison, Wisconsin. Paid $186K for the house 2.5 years ago...I think my taxes are about to go up!


----------



## ccc (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a 2300 sq. ft. home that is in a very desirable area and I pay $1200 a year in property tax.   Homes in my area are selling for about $125 per sq. ft. average, so I believe we have low property taxes.


----------



## Donny (Nov 1, 2006)

$488 for a house valued just under 30k! Vidor Texas


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 2, 2006)

$350 for a value of $64,000 and an extra lot. Next year will be better though, I will qualify for Homestead Exemption on $32,000 of it (I will turn 65).


----------



## ccc (Nov 13, 2006)

glennjanie, where do you live?


----------



## Rustedbird (Feb 8, 2007)

It will be probably a grand for a place that's worth 90K. Not bad compared to where I came from. Currently Wake County, NC.  Came from Loudoun County, VA. That was baaaad. They had to go six months cuz it was high.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry CCC:
I didn't see your question until just now. I live in Western Kentucky, near Owensboro.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 8, 2007)

Here Mid Vancouver Island BC I pay around $1000.00 for a 1200 sq ft rancher on .44 acres valued at 325000 but thats about to go WAY UP, sewer is coming in so for the next 20 years it looks like its going to be around another 1900 a year OUCHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Stirator (Mar 18, 2007)

$128.00 for $60,000 assessed


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 21, 2008)

My son pays about $3500 for a $400,000 home and thinks it is a great bargain.

The twin boys are now in school and out of day care but they save about $200/week on day care when the kids can go to school ($7000+). You get good education for a minimum amount per year in addition to fire, police, building codes, minimum standards, recreation facilities, team sports and a municipal recreation center/YMCA. The more spent on education, the more the property will be worth in the future.

From a return on investment standpoint, it is almost immediate and in 20 years, worth many, many times more. Even old people like myself have no justification to to complain if the money is well spent now even if we have no kids in school.

When he grew up, I complained about the taxes, but did not realize the benifits from living where you got a good education. He had a great school system that was not afraid to spend money if it made sense. His public school had access to a year round "retreat" 150 miles out of town where they had a dining halls, full time cooks where the classes could go to for about a week with the teachers. They had no idea how much they learned by looking at swamp water and measuring trees to calculate board feet of lumber. The teachers also learned.

Much of his sucess is due to the taxes I begrudgingly paid and the good schools. I did not realize it was an investment if you are aware and make sure the money is used well. When he was young, my taxes were a well amount of invested $1500 per year on a $100,000 home, which seemed high. I could have found cheaper taxes, but thank goodness I was "dumb" enough to end up in a good area. (Location!, Location!!, Locationn!!!).


----------

